# WEB FEET!?



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys and girls,

I just bought another Pit last night. Hes a blue nose grey dog. Razor's Edge and Gotti Line. No papers, well the father has papers (which im waiting to see), and the mother didnt have papers.

Anyway, hes a beautiful dog and his father was huge. My concern with him is his paws. They are really big, but thats not my concern. His paws also look like web feet. I attached a pic i dont know if you can tell from the pic, but his feet look like they are weebed. I don't know if this is normal or not. When we bought him we thought it was like that just because hes going to be a really big dog and figured he'd liek grow into the web, like his paws would widen. I mean, hes the same length as my 5 month old so I know he will be huge. Is this web feet normal? Or is the dog possibly deformed??


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it's normal. And big paws usually mean big dog when adult... But it's an American Bully so that should be normal.

Welcome to the forum, you'll learn some great things here so stick around.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

looks pretty normal to me


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

yea the pic looks normal but when you see him in picture it looks very weby. I have 2 other pits and there paws are not as spaced out as much as his..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Webbed feet are normal, so they can swim. Not use to seeing it that pronounced, unless it's a lab but it may be the camera angle too.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

ok so its normal? cuz ive never seen any dog with web feet like that/.. its normal and he'll grow into it?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Every dog will be different, most dogs have some sort of web in there feet. Some more pronounced than others...

I really wouldn't worry, may just be a minor birth flaw. How old is the pup, do you have more pics of the pup?

I just went & double checked my dogs feet, he has a little webbing too. Nothing much to worry of


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Eh, Ecko's feet are webbed too. I'm not worried about. Only thing that sucks is when he runs at the park he brings half the park home between his toes.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

even if they are webbed he can probably run and play just fine. Do they seem to bother him?


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes here is another pic. He's 3 months. He walks very akward and even his back feet look a bit off. He looks a bit clumbsy. .. everyone notices how webby those feet are.. its looks unbalanced.. idk if he just is growing really rappidly or what..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, that's a better angle. I would take him/her to the vet & see if there are any procedures as to how they can help, especially if it's hampering any kind of movement/activity.

It shouldn't look like that at 3mos. Some webbing is normal but he/she looks flat footed too. The back don't look as worse as the front but he may be having issues in his rear from using is rear legs for more support to counter balance.

Sorry dude.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

are you serious?? so hes gotta problem? not just because of his size and a growth issue?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

A vet could tell you what it is, if its effecting his walks and balance, I would get him checked out just to be safe.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

ok.. anyone else?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I suggest going to the vet first & foremost. Because I'm no guru & don't want to steer you wrong.

But Contact Lisa, Performance Kennels: Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums - View Profile: performanceknls

She could set your mind at ease. Just don't freak, it'll be okay.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they refer to that as "spaying" of the feet. Where the toes are that far apart. Nothing wrong with it, it's just not "proper" as a pit should have very tight feet.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

shouldnt the paws expand though and he fill into those paws?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

The correct term I was looking for is "splayed" feet. Check out this website: American Pit Bull Terrier Network Nose ears Eyes Coat Feet about halfway down the page they talk about feet.

Here is a picture to show you the difference between a correct foot and a splayed foot.









Edit: And yea a puppy will usually have big feet for his/her size and as the pup grows they will become more proportioned to his body. But I don't think the splaying will ever go away.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Wingman said:


> The correct term I was looking for is "splayed" feet. Check out this website: American Pit Bull Terrier Network Nose ears Eyes Coat Feet about halfway down the page they talk about feet.
> 
> Here is a picture to show you the difference between a correct foot and a splayed foot.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

You see a lot of bully's with bad feet. I would guess the heavier weight of these dog's gives them the flat feet and splaying problems. I'm not positive, but it sounds like a good guess. I don't think the webbing has anything to do with it. The one photo makes him looks non athletic maybe clumsy looking. 
What do his parents look like? How are their feet? Could be a bad breeding.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

so what do i do, get some type of procedure for him, or will it correct when he grows into it?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Can't really do anything...just bad genetics. You can try working the dog out more and they might tighten up, but odds are they'll always be splayed...


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

jon69 said:


> so what do i do, get some type of procedure for him, or will it correct when he grows into it?


Like Wingman says there's not really anything to do about it now. What you might try, though is to encourage him to stand on "tiptoe". When you feed him, instead of putting his bowl on the ground, put it on something raised. Just enough that he's not standing flat footed when he eats. It's not going to reverse anything but it might help stopping it getting worse.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

So should I tell this guy I want my money back and give him back the dog? I mean, the guy did tell me nothing was wrong, and that he took it to the vet (who the hell knows if thats true or not) I did have to go to the hood to get him,i dont want to go back but should i?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

jon69 said:


> So should I tell this guy I want my money back and give him back the dog? I mean, the guy did tell me nothing was wrong, and that he took it to the vet (who the hell knows if thats true or not) I did have to go to the hood to get him,i dont want to go back but should i?


Unless you were planning on showing him, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Lots of dogs have splayed feet.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

Well if not showing him I did want a quality dog to breed as a stud. Hes beautiful. His dad was beautiful. His feet are just messed up.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry, no offense but if you are asking these questions you should NOT even be considering breeding a dog.

Stick around please and read up on the forum, you will learn about why over breeding is killing this breed.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

^ right whatever that means. 


So, I guess its just genetics and it is what it is right


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

jon69 said:


> ^ right whatever that means.
> 
> So, I guess its just genetics and it is what it is right


It means get him neutered and love him for what he is.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Sorry, no offense but if you are asking these questions you should NOT even be considering breeding a dog.
> 
> Stick around please and read up on the forum, you will learn about why over breeding is killing this breed.


I have to agree....if you're interested in breeding you have a lot to learn before you're at the point where you should consider it. Don't breed a dog based upon how pretty it is, that means nothing. You breed a dog based upon comformation, or if it's proven itself. No offense intended, but your pup is not of breeding stock as splayed feet are a fault...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok from the last picture it looks like he is down in the pastures... which means since he is so young quite possibly a nutritional problem. First I'd make a trip to the vet for a complete health check, then raise his food/water bowls to just above shoulder height. When he eats or drinks he should be standing on his toes to reach it, this will help to build up the muscles in his legs. Finally get him on a good puppy food, not a large breed puppy, and add fish or salmon oil to his food every other day. 

Definetly a vet look over to make sure he isn't wormy, or have some other underlying health issues, and switch to a puppy food! A good side view of his front end would help as well!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He looks really down in the pasterns - which may be accentuating his toes spreading out like that...


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok so I took him to the vet and things are really complicated now. I was told he was born June 23rd so hes about 3 months. The vet said he had all of his adult teeth in so he has to be a minimum of 6 months. When I told the breeder he said that its not true and said it indeed was June 23rd. The vet said his feet looked bad and that it was due to bad nutrition or a genetic disorder. He said either way its too late to correct the problem even with good nutrition. The breeder said there is nothing wrong with the feet that the father looked the same way. So I have no idea what to do.. I paid 300 for him.. His temperment is great but he has a hard time moving and walking a lot and with my 2 other pits at home i dont know if i could keep him. I was also told he would have arthritis and leg problems later in life and that he probably would have a shorter life..


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd say that if his father has the same problem with his feet you can blame genetics. Father should have never been bred...poor matching...


----------



## Beedeezy10 (Jul 22, 2010)

Not to try to kick you when you're down, but this is the reason why you dont want to just breed for looks. The Breeder most likely had the same mentality, but if you stick around for a little while, you learn a ton. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

Right. So what do I do now?


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

The good thing is he's 6 months so won't be a big bully. The less weight those feet have to carry the better. Try everything mentioned here with nutrition and food up higher and see how it goes. You should study a dog before buying it. You're not getting your money back, so might as well try to help him. I think he has a chance at a good life, just not an overly active one. Dogs can adapt pretty well.

This is a perfect example of a backyard breeder!


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

HappyPuppy said:


> He looks really down in the pasterns - which may be accentuating his toes spreading out like that...


^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

jon69 said:


> Right. So what do I do now?


Love him and give him the good life he deserves.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

The dog would have never been breeding quality to most people due to the fact he is not papered. Looks have little to do with the whole of the breed. There is temperment, drive, health, and looks. Please do your research on what makes a dog really breeding worthy we all have different opinions but what you got there is a byb poorly put together dog. He may be a wonderful pet but the fact is that is all that dog will ever be as should have been his father. I have a large distaste for bybs, and I'm sorry you got ripped off but by the sounds of it you were going to do the same thing by studding out a dog you don't fully understand or the qualities that are needed to be breeding worthy. By byb your hurt the breed. Please research and hang around.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> The dog would have never been breeding quality to most people due to the fact he is not papered. Looks have little to do with the whole of the breed. There is temperment, drive, health, and looks. Please do your research on what makes a dog really breeding worthy we all have different opinions but what you got there is a byb crap dog. He may be a wonderful pet but the fact is that is all that dog will ever be as should have been his father. I have a large distaste for bybs, and I'm sorry you got ripped off but by the sounds of it you were going to do the same thing by studding out a dog you don't fully understand or the qualities that are needed to be breeding worthy. By byb your hurt the breed. Please research and hang around.


alright, calm down, and go **** urself.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol I am calm  very actually... just don't care for people ruining something I love and have to fight to own due to that. Seriously read up swearing at me isn't going to change the reality you don't know what your doing. So please talk to those who breed quality dogs it takes alot of work!


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

jon69 said:


> alright, calm down, and go **** urself.


she was just telling how it is... she didn't need to say "crap dog" i'm sure he's a wonderful pet... but that all he should be (due to his weak pasterns being a strong fault), it sounds like the dad should have never been bred in the first place. i mean, just love him because he's your dog, and don't try to use him as some sort of income.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

jon69 said:


> alright, calm down, and go **** urself.


Hell, shes just stating facts. Don't attack them as a person. You asked for info, you got it


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Raise him and give him love...he'll make you an excellent petbull....


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Raise him and give him love...he'll make you an excellent petbull....


Agreed. A dog doesn't need to be bred to be a great companion.

Prairie Moon Pits was a bit harsher than I would have been but essentially she's right. This is why you research.

Now that you have him, don't abandon him because he's not going to make you any money. He'll still want to be with you. And bear in mind that even though he might not be able to be as active as he might have been it doesn't necessarily mean he won't be an active dog. You'll still be able to walk him and exercise him to some extent. The upside to the situation you find yourself in is that you have the information you need to prevent it getting worse.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Soo I take it the breeder isn't going to return your money if you send the dog back because of these health issues?? If you don't get a health guarantee you are limited in what your options are.. get him fixed and research on the best ways to make him comfortable for the rest of his life... even if he is at least 6 months old you can still TRY to raise his food/water bowls, put him on a good puppy food, and add fish/salmon oil to his food... that is at least giving him a chance to get a little stronger in those legs.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Sounds you bought this dog with the purpose of studding him out without a clue of what you were doing. 

You came here for help and opinions, you got them. Next time you want to be told exactly what you want to hear go to the mirror, not an online forum full of supporters for this breed. No one here has said anything wrong, everyone has stated opinions and facts about your dog. 

Get him fixed, give him some loving and raise him well. Should have done your homework before you bought him from a BYB expecting a show dog.

Also, I doubt people here are upset in any way because you bought from a BYB. Many of us have loving pets that we bought from people just like your breeder who could care less about the breed and just want to make a quick buck. But we all learned. 

Settle down, take the time to learn from this forum and the pup will be a great pet if you do it right.


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

i'm no expert... but from what i understand you should avoid long walks (for now), keep the dog on a softer surface... grass instead of cement, and find a good puppy or all life stages food with a protein level below 30%
... also read this http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/18021-pitbull-front-leg.html

i'm just trying to help... don't get a bad taste in your mouth about the site from 1 or 2 people. stick around there are tons of knowledgeable people on here!!


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

To the ***** that refereed to the dog as a crap dog and anyone who agreed with him, come to NY, meet me anywhere and we can talka bout it in person, your pieces of ****. How can you call a dog a crap dog? Just because he's got a *** fault? Are you guys that obsessively pathetic?? "Oh no hes got a fault, hes a crap dog" You should all go to hell honestly. I THOUGHT about wanting to breed a dog, before knowing what I know now., I didnt JUST GET THIS DOG TO BREED THOUGH. I got it as a companion as well. For you people to degrade the dog and call him names and act like hes inferior because of a fault doesnt mean you love the breed. You dont love the breed you love perfect pitbulls with no faults which is sick and terrible. Who cares if he or any other pit or any dog has faults or not. 

Honestly though im in NY and if you want to talk in perosn lets exchange information and we can handle things.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

jon69 said:


> To the bitch ass that refereed to the dog as a crap dog and anyone who agreed with him, come to NY, meet me anywhere and we can talka bout it in person, your pieces of ****. How can you call a dog a crap dog? Just because he's got a fuckin fault? Are you guys that obsessively pathetic?? "Oh no hes got a fault, hes a crap dog" You should all go to hell honestly. I THOUGHT about wanting to breed a dog, before knowing what I know now., I didnt JUST GET THIS DOG TO BREED THOUGH. I got it as a companion as well. For you people to degrade the dog and call him names and act like hes inferior because of a fault doesnt mean you love the breed. You dont love the breed you love perfect pitbulls with no faults which is sick and terrible. Who cares if he or any other pit or any dog has faults or not.
> 
> Honestly though im in NY and if you want to talk in perosn lets exchange information and we can handle things.


Calm down man...I think you're taking what we're saying the wrong way. Yea I wouldn't have gone as far as calling your dog crap, becuase as long as it's your pet then it doesn't matter. But I think what everyone is trying to say is that it's not of breeding stock. In order to preserve the breed only the best should be bred. It's just how most fans of the breed feel.

My dog has faults, but I still love the crap out of her. She's a great dog and a great companion, but I would never consider breeding her. Stick around...don't let some peoples comments get to you. With this breed you need thick skin. There's a lot to learn here.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Calm down man...I think you're taking what we're saying the wrong way. Yea I wouldn't have gone as far as calling your dog crap, becuase as long as it's your pet then it doesn't matter. But I think what everyone is trying to say is that it's not of breeding stock. In order to preserve the breed only the best should be bred. It's just how most fans of the breed feel.
> 
> My dog has faults, but I still love the crap out of her. She's a great dog and a great companion, but I would never consider breeding her. Stick around...don't let some peoples comments get to you. With this breed you need thick skin. There's a lot to learn here.


What he said...

I'd be mad too.. But it was meant as in your dog isn't breeding quality dog, and to be honest the parents shouldn't have been bred either. But what's done is done and you have a loving dog I bet. Like I said above, just love the dog, it will be a great pet I assure you.

Dog's don't care how their feet look... Just do your best to keep him healthy and you'll be ok. Just DON'T breed that dog.

I think my dog is the most beautiful dog in the world(SHE IS!)... But she's spayed. I even got her from a byb but I turned here and learn how much damage they are doing to our breed of choice.

Just as you are passionate, so is the person that was mad about you wanting to breed this dog. Remember, we all have one thing in common here and that is bettering our breed and getting it past the predicament it's in now.

Now I'll just sit back and relax..


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> Now I'll just sit back and relax..


+

::gasp:: where did you get that popcorn????? lol spread the love!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

jon69 said:


> To the ***** that refereed to the dog as a crap dog and anyone who agreed with him, come to NY, meet me anywhere and we can talka bout it in person, your pieces of ****. How can you call a dog a crap dog? Just because he's got a *** fault? Are you guys that obsessively pathetic?? "Oh no hes got a fault, hes a crap dog" You should all go to hell honestly. I THOUGHT about wanting to breed a dog, before knowing what I know now., I didnt JUST GET THIS DOG TO BREED THOUGH. I got it as a companion as well. For you people to degrade the dog and call him names and act like hes inferior because of a fault doesnt mean you love the breed. You dont love the breed you love perfect pitbulls with no faults which is sick and terrible. Who cares if he or any other pit or any dog has faults or not.
> 
> Honestly though im in NY and if you want to talk in perosn lets exchange information and we can handle things.


Relax, dude. Sure, I'd be mad if someone called my dog crap as well, but like was said, it was meant in the aspect that the dog isn't show quality. Wanting to fight over it is no better. There are a few people here that have dogs that aren't "perfect". The fact is, your posts came across as though you only got him to breed. That isn't going to earn any fans here. People here do love this breed and can just get a little over protective when it comes to BYB's. Stick around and there is a lot that can be learned. Love that dog for what he is/can be, a good pet. Hard lesson learned, never by from a BYB. A number of us here have done it. I myself got Athena from a BYB but I also got lucky.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy Smokes. Okay Jon from how I read your post you stated you wanted to stud this dog but you also said that the dog had no papers that right there is a big no no on this forum anyways. Most people on here like to know that the dogs being breed are a good fit for each other and that the dogs are confirmationally correct and have been health tested. 

I know how you feel about him being called a crap dog. I posted about Vendetta when I got her on another forum. It went on for 14pgs about her being a poorly bred dog because I got her from a oops litter. I was told this weekend if i had papers for her and had in the show she would have placed first as she is a fine example of the breed.

I hope you stcik around that you learn something from us and share your knowledge of the breed.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a case of bad breeding to me splayed feet and pasterns are low too


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This dog's feet look similar to yours splayed feet is a fault in the breed it's usually a case of poor breeding since the dog has no papers it's safe to say who ever bred the dog was a byb and this dog inherited the fault from one of it's parents or from just being poorly bred.

IMO a dog with a fault like this should be culled or spayed and neutered and never bred.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

jon69 said:


> I don't know if this is normal or not. When we bought him we thought it was like that just because hes going to be a really big dog and figured he'd liek grow into the web, like his paws would widen. I mean, hes the same length as my 5 month old so I know he will be huge. Is this web feet normal? Its bad breeding, so the people who bred this dog really didn't care for health testing. Or is the dog possibly deformed?? It is a fault


No matter what faults he has, who cares just love him, spay him.

You asked for questions you got answers that you didnt want to hear but that are true.

So don't get upset when people answer honestly with what you asked.


----------



## jon69 (Aug 30, 2010)

Right. Anyway, now that its clear that breeding was not the only purpose of buying this dog.. Also, the vet said he is 6 months, the breeder swears he's 4 months turning 5 months the 23rd.. He looks very thin. He's about 28-29 lbs and has very little muscle or fat on him. I dont know how much bigger he is going to get. Im feeding him blue buffalo 3x a week 1 cup sometiems with a little evaporated milk. Any thoughts on if he will get bigger and if so how much? The vet said the breeder could have not fed him. The guy was a real scum bag. I tried calling police on him, aspca, and health department but none wanted to get involved. Guess I gotta take matters in my own hand ;-)


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Did I understand that post right in that you are feeding three times a *week*? I'm guessing you meant day? If it's 3 times a day, 1 cup each time I think you are feeding ok for now.. I went down to two cups when my pup was about 6-7 months.

Even thought the breeder is scum according to you, I don't a see a reason to lie about age so maybe you could trust him on that one? The vet's age was an estimate, and one month doesn't sound that off so the breeder could be right.

And 28-30lbs for a 4-6 month pup sounds about right, maybe even more than normal. My pup was about 23 pounds at 4-5 months.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Loli think he/she means day. That would be alittle worrying 1 cup 3 x a week


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

jon69 said:


> Right. Anyway, now that its clear that breeding was not the only purpose of buying this dog.. Also, the vet said he is 6 months, the breeder swears he's 4 months turning 5 months the 23rd.. He looks very thin. He's about 28-29 lbs and has very little muscle or fat on him. I dont know how much bigger he is going to get. Im feeding him blue buffalo 3x a week 1 cup sometiems with a little evaporated milk. Any thoughts on if he will get bigger and if so how much? The vet said the breeder could have not fed him. The guy was a real scum bag. I tried calling police on him, aspca, and health department but none wanted to get involved. Guess I gotta take matters in my own hand ;-)


Like jmejiaa says, the vet can't tell you exactly how old he is so the breeder is probably telling you the truth about his age. Thanks for sticking around.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

If the pups teeth are all adult teeth I'd go with the vets estimation. If the there are still baby teeth falling out and coming in then the breeder is probably telling the truth. I've never seen a 5 month old pup with a full set of adult teeth in, usually that is about the age there are missing teeth, and adult teeth growing in. Course there is an exception to every rule!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

jon69 said:


> To the ***** that refereed to the dog as a crap dog and anyone who agreed with him, come to NY, meet me anywhere and we can talka bout it in person, your pieces of ****. How can you call a dog a crap dog? Just because he's got a *** fault? Are you guys that obsessively pathetic?? "Oh no hes got a fault, hes a crap dog" You should all go to hell honestly. I THOUGHT about wanting to breed a dog, before knowing what I know now., I didnt JUST GET THIS DOG TO BREED THOUGH. I got it as a companion as well. For you people to degrade the dog and call him names and act like hes inferior because of a fault doesnt mean you love the breed. You dont love the breed you love perfect pitbulls with no faults which is sick and terrible. Who cares if he or any other pit or any dog has faults or not.
> 
> Honestly though im in NY and if you want to talk in perosn lets exchange information and we can handle things.


Just a heads up, not sure what state you are in. But in Florida it is Illegal to sell a dog without a Health Certificate.

I'd look into that & ask the vet if I were you 

Also try to read things for what they are, I'd be irate too if I were you. I don't think anyone here on the forum thinks your dog is any better or worse than any others on here.

In fact he's a very beautiful dog with a minor flaw. Just the fact that his toes are minor flawed could be passed on in future generations. They're looking at it from a scientific breeding POV, not in anyway to degrade you or your dog ...

Though, if you really are interested in breeding. Stick around & learn about all the proper techniques, etc. Perhaps his toes will clear up, most of us (including myself) just feel it's a red flag for you to breed right now because you didn't know about splayed toes just as a passionate group, for your sake, your dog's & future pups. It's the breeds future in yours/our hands at stake to ensure happy, healthy, positive future for the dogs.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## DOGDUDE616 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Splayed feet*

My dog has BAD splayed feet is there like a way to at least mildy correct it?
As far as trimming nails go...he has very long nails. When my girlfriend brought him to me his nails were long, and Ive been trimming them, but they dont seem to recede. Any thoughts? You can see them in my photos.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My boy Marley has due claws on his back feet and they never touch the ground. They always grow way way long so I use an emery board and file them down. I can't use clippers due to the fact that his nails are black and I can't see the quick. 

DOGDUDE616 I would try to file them or maybe take him for more walks. Walking him on the road will help the grind down as well.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

DOGDUDE616 said:


> My dog has BAD splayed feet is there like a way to at least mildy correct it?
> As far as trimming nails go...he has very long nails. When my girlfriend brought him to me his nails were long, and Ive been trimming them, but they dont seem to recede. Any thoughts? You can see them in my photos.


If you post some pictures i'll give you some ideas... To shorten quicks i have had great success by keeping the dog on cement for a few hours a day.

To the OP, "Neutered" is the correct term that should have been used in this thread.

What are you feeding? You may not be able to completely reverse this but we can take a shot in the dark to improve his quality of life. Don't increase formal exercise don't make him do anything that is uncomfortable for him. Don't let him jump if at all possible... these can add unnecessary injury long term for your pup since pressure and impact are being put on places which are not meant to hold their body weight. For now give him some green grass treatment, and possibly discuss with your vet if braces would be an appropriate option. Don't give any additional supplements that contain calcium, and do not feed large breed dog food... right now the least amount of body weight on your dog is for the best.


----------

